# Acquiring antibiotics



## teufelhundest (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello everyone

I'm a new member to these forums. Recently began prepping. How does one begin acquiring antibiotics? I've noticed many people have nice medic kits with plenty of antibiotics of variety for SHTF cases... How does one acquire them for this purpose? I'm of course only interested in LEGAL ways too. Are prescriptions required or not for antibiotics? Thanks


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Depends on the dosage. You can get low dose ones for scrapes and cuts at the drug store easily.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/fish-antibiotics-antibiotic-uses-11003/


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

For real antibiotics to cure disease/illnesses one can go online at various sites and order what you think you will need WITHOUT a prescription. Those sites "may be" getting close to being closed down by "our" government - already Amazon had stopped stocking and selling the "fish" antibiotics about a month ago - when Congress voted into law a bill that forbids Americans from ordering and receiving any medication from Canada. Best get 'em while you can and store properly for long-term effectiveness.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

A link to the A-B thread was posted in post #2 by bahramthered. Lets keep the discussion going there instead of having multiple threads on the same topic.


----------

